# abs



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

hya gents i was just wondering if there would be any point in traing abs? it might seem a strange question but i dont carry much body fat around my gut area or any where else to be honest and even as im bulking ive still got a fully developed 6 pack would there be any point?


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

I know that you were asking the lads this but i thought id answer. Hope you dont mind.

I think its good to train every body part, even if you can see it clearly. I think it keeps them firm and a girls do like a nice firm 6 pack. (Not that its the only reason to train them!)

Abi

:wink:


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

craigybabes said:


> hya gents i was just wondering if there would be any point in traing abs? it might seem a strange question but i dont carry much body fat around my gut area or any where else to be honest and even as im bulking ive still got a fully developed 6 pack would there be any point?


B*STARD !! You make having a 6-pack sound like a disadvantage LOL

I'd still train your abs for core stability and so they grow at the same rate as other bodyparts. However, if you do squats, deads etc and make a consious effort of contracting the abs - this can sometimes be sufficient IMO.


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

well firstly im allways up for advice man or woman and secondly i train 4 nites a week ,see ive always thought that training abs is a waste of energy and calories would it be a good idea to train them 4 nites a week or just once a week and what are the best exercises? cheers


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

and while you are at it ladies ive started going on the sunbed to put a bit of colour on me cos im gost white and all i seem to do id go bright red is there any sort of creams i can use prior to going on the sunbed that will help me go brown? thanx


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

HP sauce the brown one....but whatch what your doing cos you need to start off slowly and work your way up to a full bottle ew.lol


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

well uve hit the nail on the head cos ive been using tomato sauce that must be where im going wrong!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

craigybabes said:


> well firstly im allways up for advice man or woman and secondly i train 4 nites a week ,see ive always thought that training abs is a waste of energy and calories would it be a good idea to train them 4 nites a week or just once a week and what are the best exercises? cheers


Just hit them once a week mate, breef and intense, none of this high rep stuff.

My personal favourites are gravity boot cruches and weighted reverse crunches on the dip station. 20 min a week is all it takes.

On the tanning question, creams dont do much for me tbh and they are very expensive. Your better off investing in some MTII mate.. You'll go brown for sure then.


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

rite ive ordered 2 bottles of mt11 cheers aftershop

p.s stick your hp sauce unc


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Your gona love that stuff. Im milk bottle white naturally and just go from pink back to white lol. With thats stuff tho Im getting a very decent colour 

Plus it has an effect similar to Viagra mate, ideal for post cycle use IMO. :smoke:

Tell me you used the code to get the 35% disc?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lol


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

Aftershock said:


> Your gona love that stuff. Im milk bottle white naturally and just go from pink back to white lol. With thats stuff tho Im getting a very decent colour
> 
> Plus it has an effect similar to Viagra mate, ideal for post cycle use IMO. :smoke:
> 
> Tell me you used the code to get the 35% disc?


 no i didnt . and guess what i ordered 2 bottles of it as well as 2 bottles of r3igf what a tit i am

p.s unc i dont want any of your smart ars8 comments lol


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

craigybabes said:


> no i didnt . and guess what i ordered 2 bottles of it as well as 2 bottles of r3igf what a tit i am
> 
> p.s unc i dont want any of your smart ars8 comments lol


:boohoo: Well in future type "melanotan.org" in the discount box..

Could be worse Hacks ordered 50mg whitout typing the code in PMSL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

craigybabes said:


> and while you are at it ladies ive started going on the sunbed to put a bit of colour on me cos im gost white and all i seem to do id go bright red is there any sort of creams i can use prior to going on the sunbed that will help me go brown? thanx


That MTII tanning peptide works very well.

Most likely you are using a cheaper bed that uses more UVA rays instead of the browning UVB rays.

The bed I use was very expensive and they have diffrent rates for diffrent beds, mine I go to is 10 minute max.

If I take my tanning peptide melenotan (MTII) and I tan it makes you super dark.

But on the down side it makes me freckle more.

Another side effect is constant erections (true story), works very well, wery wild TBH.

I am super dark right now and I am blonde hair and blue eyes, some people asked me "what have you dont to yourself?"


----------



## a3lkx (May 12, 2006)

whats that MTII? does it realy have a viagra effect lmao what do u do with it ? rub it on you cock or sumin? am gona after get me sum tht **** hehe an a sun bed of corse ;P lol scott ur every were man! useful guy! thanks for all the info you gave me jst in case you never read my threat cheers!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MTII is a tanning peptide developed in Australia (highest skin cancer per capita in the world), it is injected using Sub-Q method and I inject 1mg once a day and just only tan like once a week.

Man this stuff works seriously good.

Again I do tend to get freckled more but after I stop the melonotan they will fade big time.

Yes it does have viagra like effects and will give you a red hot face too if you bang too much.

First night I didnt work my way up and took 1mg and it was just far too much for a first dose, red face, but I was hard the whole night sleeping, I thought that was strange/wild.

So in theory viagra only works like 6 hours and I shot that stuff at about 5:00 and by the next morning 12 hours later still hard.

So I actually think it works better than viagra.

You do need some sun tanning for it to work really well, although I have used it on its own and did get pretty dark with no sun, but I did go to the river for 4 days and man oh man did I ever get dark.

Took a shot last friday then went to the tanning salon and later that night a black guy told me to slow down as I was almost as dark as him. Many people comment on how could you get so dark.

It is very noticible.

I probably should slow down some but hell, its almost summer here and I go on vacation in 2 weeks to the river


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

the thing is scott is that over here in the uk it rains here all the time and warm weather is pretty rare so i dont want to go over the top im just after a slight tan believe it or not im whiter than a bottle of milk so ill only need a slight dose any suggestions?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, tan a couple of times a week, take MTII every day and when you get the color you want do 1 tan every 7 days to keep your color.

That MTII works very good and I did get pretty damn dark without any tanning but tanning makes it come alive big time.

This is one of the darkest I have ever been in my life and I am only tanning once a week. If I bumped it up to 2 or 3 times it would just be too much.

Id be a white black guy


----------

